# Grey cats with yellow eyes, please!



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Does anyone have a cat that looks kind of like this and has yellow eyes? I know it's not a good picture, but it's the only one I have of the kitty I'm getting on Saturday. I was just wondering what she looks like with her eyes open.  And if anyone has any idea of what kind of kitty it is, please tell me! (I know, I know, it's probably a mix.)


----------



## sefaleth (Mar 8, 2006)

Here ya go...
kitty porn!

The ones uploaded by Amber kinda sorta look like Keesh(a).


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

Actually, to me Keesha looks like a black smoke and not a grey cat. Blck smokes have black tipped fur and white underneath at the base, the more "smoked out" they are the "greyer" they look. So, my best guess would be she's a Black Smoke DSH, you'll know more when you actually get her and see her in person.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

TxnKats said:


> Actually, to me Keesha looks like a black smoke and not a grey cat.


That was the first thought I had looking at the picture, that she wasn't a grey-striped kitty. And she kind of looks like she has longer hair than a short-haired kitty, but you can't really tell with the picture. I'll have to wait until I get home to see the pictures sefaleth posted, because my work blocks whatever website it's from. It blocks most everything. :roll: I guess they expect us to actually *work* while we're here.


----------



## Gypsy Girl (Jun 9, 2006)

Whatever she is, she's a cutie.  Congratulations, by the way. I forgot to post in your other thread. Hope everything goes great!


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

What about this one. He is a Chartreux.

http://www.heikkisiltala.com/galleries/ ... /0098.html


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Very pretty - thanks!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

That pointy little face looks like she may have some Siamese in her. And she looks more black than gray to me, but that could be my screen. Will be interested to see what she looks like now that she's older...

BTW...did I tell you that it's totally not fair that you'll get Keesha before I get Holly? We need to have a talk about this!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

But I haven't been talking about Keesha for the last few WEEKS!! :wink:


Plus, we all already LOVE Holly - I'm not even sure what my kitty _looks _like yet (it's not your screen, she's darker than "grey").


----------



## newcatowner7 (Oct 25, 2004)

lol! The pic called "Paw" by Amber looks like the cat is "flipping the bird"

*hears crickets* >.>

Please excuse me and my twisted sense of humor


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute kitty and congrats :wink: , I bet she'll be beautiful!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

sefaleth, you're so right - Amber's pictures are beautiful! Thank you!


----------

